# Stihl sg20



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone know how to remove these? Trying to replace the hose and wand, hit a snag


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Side cutter pliars. Those are one time use Oetiker crimps. Use normal hose clamps for the replacement.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You could use pinch clamps for the replacement as well. I hate "normal" worm drive hose clamps. Just a thing. Mostly I can't stand the tails.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

What a fight!

@ware what do you think about the hose length of the sg20, is it worth making it longer or is stock enough. I Never had an issue with stock length, but curious from your experience


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you have a dremel with cut-off wheels, they make short work of those clamps.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> What a fight!
> 
> ware what do you think about the hose length of the sg20, is it worth making it longer or is stock enough. I Never had an issue with stock length, but curious from your experience


If you're only replacing the wand you could just cut the hose behind the clamp. You won't ever notice that it is an inch shorter. I didn't replace the hose when I upgraded the wand on my SG20.

+1 on preferring the pinch clamps.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I plan to make it portable via quick disconnects for my 2 gallon too


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll just measure to the same length then


----------

